

Full TrustZone exploit for MSM8974 - laginimaineb
http://bits-please.blogspot.com/2015/08/full-trustzone-exploit-for-msm8974.html

======
laginimaineb
(Disclaimer: I'm the author of this blog) In this post I cover the development
of a full TrustZone exploit in MSM8974 (Snapdragon 800) SoCs, resulting in
arbitrary code execution in the "Secure World". I've also provided the full
source code!

Please let me know if you have any questions/comments.

~~~
penguat
Have you been through some sort of responsible disclosure? I don't know enough
to tell if this is an immediately usable vulnerability.

~~~
laginimaineb
Sure, see the first part of the blog post, under "Responsible Disclosure"

------
DiGMi
Great job!

~~~
laginimaineb
Thanks! More to follow soon :)

